# reliability of Pro Mag high capacity magazines for XD



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

"Generally speaking", are these extended capacity (some up to 30 rounds) magazines that I see by Pro Mag able to work as reliably as the Springfield factory made magazines ? 

Has there been any studies/tests on the reliability of these magazines ?

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Generally speaking, anything from ProMag sucks. It amazes me that they are still in business.


----------



## flycaster (Oct 19, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Generally speaking, anything from ProMag sucks. It amazes me that they are still in business.


Agreed. I had a half dozen ProMags for a different autoloader. I ended up throwing out two of them. Of course I couldn't trust the others, so I so them. Crappo stuff.

Chuck


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Are these Pro Mag magazines labeled as such ?

The reason I ask is because I have some 20 & 30 round magazines which I purchased at a local gun show for my Beretta 92 and they do not have any markings on the magazines themselves telling what brand they are. They just have something like "for Beretta 92 and a 5 or 6 digit number" on the plastic sleeve that they are packaged in.

Thanks.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pretty much I hear nothing but bad stuff about pro mags but I took a chance with two for my Walther P99 and they work just fine. Never an issue. I use them as range mags only though. When SD is the matter of the day. I do not trust them, only the Walther/OEM mags that came with it or that I bought after the fact. But the ProMags have worked flawlessly to date.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I agree, PRO Mags may be fine for the range, but I've heard way to many complaints about them to bet my butt on them.


----------

